#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Казахстан >  > > >  >  >  Алмазный путь в Алматы

## PemaTania

Для тех, кого интересуют методы Алмазного Пути, в Алматинском центре проводятся вводные лекции по понедельникам в 20-00. 

 Все вопросы по телефонам: 
  +77059008290 
  +77772969686

----------

